# Juju update:-)



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Juju is adjusting well and getting so big. He weighs 280g now, and is becoming quite the cuddler. He only seems to like me though, all other are greeted with huffs and wrinkled, grumpy brows. He enjoys his evening play time, I got him one of those plastic kiddie wading pools as a playpen and he happily runs around, playing with toys and digging in his bowl of pebbles and worms for his evening treat.

I never knew how much I would love this little guy, and had my moments of self-doubt when he had his days of wanting nothing to do with me, but I'm glad I hung in there and persevered. He's finally really coming out of his shell and becoming my little buddy.

_Juju snuggling in my lap_









_Juju in his play pen_


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I'm glad he has come around for you. Must be a mama's boy.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

How old is he. I'm hoping there's still hope for me and mine. My little one is 5 mos old.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

He's 12 weeks old. He still has his grumpy moments, but seems to be getting better every day. I've seen some people say their hedgies never become truly social, and others have hedgies that love people. I guess they each have their own personality. Yours may just be really shy, maybe she will just take a little longer to warm up. Good luck!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Juju is such a cutie-pottamus!  So glad that the 2 of you have bonded.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is an awesome picture from snuggle time this afternoon. 









Just had to share with some people that could appreciate the cuteness


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MoonBean said:


> Here is an awesome picture from snuggle time this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww whaddashleepybabyyyyyy

Juju is soooo cute he reminds me of Kashi when he was a baby :3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you! He is awfully adorable. I'm surprised that last picture came out so well, it was taken with my cell phone!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

He is gorgeous, that sleepy picture is absolutely precious!


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Awwww, Juju looks pretty similar to Layla! Of course he's such a handsome boy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a sleepy cutie. I love the 1 white quill.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

aaaaa.....i love sleepy pictures....he's a cutie!


----------

